# 2016 Redwood fifth wheel for sale



## Dianec (Jan 18, 2019)

*2016 Redwood 36RL for sale
$65,000 
PICTURES UPON REQUEST*

*Call Diane 239-224-8248 or Eric 239-872-8233
It’s on an RV site with full hookups for your inspection. *

*CURT fifth wheel hitch for your truck is included! 2016 Dodge Ram 
Cummins Diesel 2500 available also.*

*One owner, non-smoking, no accidents, SUPER Clean & clear title.
Redwood campers are made with the best materials. Do the research
and you will discover this camper will be carefree for years to come.
This is a great camper at a great price...we are just not traveling enough.*

Why buy a new one at $129,900. NADA average retail $67,055, high retail $73,285. 

Spacious living area:  wood cabinetry, island kitchen, microwave, three burner gas stove top, oven, large pantry with pull out shelves, pull out garbage can, built in cutting board, spice rack and residential size fridge with ice and filtered water. There’s plenty of counter space for food prep and tons of storage for all your camping essentials.

The family will love relaxing in front of the large LG HD TV equipped with BluRay 
DVD/CD player & sound bar. Cozy up to the fireplace and put your feet up in one of the two recliners or couch which converts to a queen bed.

Enjoy the view from a large window situated over a comfortable dinette that’s perfect for four.

Bedroom:  iCool king-sized mattress, 32inch TV, ample storage with his and hers closet and drawers. Wall in closet with shelves, safe, shoe cubbies , black out shades and whisper quiet a/c. Zzzz

The private bathroom shower with a waterfall glass shower surround, domed skylight, mirrored medicine cabinet, porcelain foot flush toilet, lower cabinet and large linen closet.

To add to the conveniences of this home on wheels, no more visits to the laundromat.
This unit has a separate *washer* and *dryer* in the hall closet.

*Additional features:*

Carefree adjustable awning, LED lights and removable sun shade
Insulated pass through storage
Full body paint ($15,000 upgrade)
50 Amp power reel
32” exterior TV
Trail Air pin box with lock
Curt fifth wheel hitch (for your truck)
Six point Hydraulic jacks with auto leveling
Central vacuum
Whole house water filtration system
Large pass through storage compartment
Tool, rear and front compartment..tons of storage
Night & Day roller shades
Fully enclosed & heated underbelly (four season)
Fireplace
Ceiling & exhaust fans
30,000 BTU whisper quiet dual A/C’s
All manuals


----------

